# Am Flyer Switch Prob



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

I just read the results of a search on switch problems. The problems were gauge adjustments, speed, and rail heights in the switch. My problem of derailing seems to be from the frog on a right hand switch swinging too far to the right and my diesel ridding up on it and derailing when coming into the switch from the right. If I were to *bend* what I would call the tail of the frog so that it contacted the outside rail sooner the "head" of the frog would not move past the rail it is to be aligned with, and life would be good. But I'm afraid the frog tail will break and then I'll have a broken frog.  If anyone understands what I just wrote and has a better idea I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Oldfeller, welcome to the forum.I think I understand the problem and, as you pointed out, bending a cast metal piece is probably not possible. That aside, you're treating the symptom instead of the cause. Let me suggest you look at two things before you act rashly.

First, check the wheel spacing on your diesel. If the wheels are too close together, it can cause this problem.

Second, your frog only moves as far as the throw mechanism pushes it. Have you considered limiting how far the solenoid kicks the frog, instead, or whether the frog has been correctly mounted in the first place. For example, if your frog has been removed at some point in the past, it may have been re-installed incorrectly. The best way I can describe it is that it should have been reinstalled at the 12:00 position, but instead, was installed at the 12:15 position. That would mean that, when the switch is thrown, it moves to 2:15 instead of (the correct) 2:00 position.

I'd explore these possibilities before risking the frog. It's just doing what it was designed to do: the "where" of doing it is the problem, not the frog.

Best wishes,


----------

